# RV - the film



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Anyone seen this?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0449089/

I didn't choose it - in fact, I'd been ignoring it, since Robin Williams was in it. He's never been the same since Mork and Mindy (whatever happened to her?). He's a bit like Michael Caine - he always plays himself.

Anyhoo, we watched this tonight. It was very good. Well, maybe somewhere between quite good and very good. I did laugh, and although the plot was simplistic and obvious, the film as a whole was enjoyable. The kids were funny, and played the disaffected teenagers very well.

It all got a bit schmaltzy at the end, but then his films always do.

You should watch it, even if you don't like the huge behemoths. And, having watched it, I understand Keith (kands) a bit more :wink:

Gerald


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

we watched it last night.....the kids loved it and thought parts were hilarious....it was quite predictable but very easy to watch.....not bad at all


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Yupp saw it in US


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*RV*

Hi

I saw this at the cinema in the summer. Must have been better than The Poseiden - I fell asleep during that!

Rapide561


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> having watched it, I understand Keith (kands) a bit more


Gerald 
send Sharon a copy asap :lol:


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Just finished watching it with the whole gang. Yes, it's simplistic and in parts, predictable but I have to say we all laughed lots. Being an ex RV owner I particularly enjoyed the the emptying the tanks scenes!! 

:lol: 

Arizona


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Watched it last night with Claire and Eleanor, laughed non stop. Silly in a Robin way but great fun none the less.

The emptying scene was typical of Motorohomers, gathering round and making the newbie welcome, helping out and even sitting down to watch!

Chris


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Has everyone suddenly bought the DVD of this or was it on the box ? 

G


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I suspect MHF has a snail-mail Limewire


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> I suspect MHF has a snail-mail Limewire


Limewire ???

G


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Bought the film yesterday. It is only for purchase at the moment and not yet released for hire.

Chris


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.limewire.com/english/content/downloadfree.shtml

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dave

Love their blurb !

G


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

G2EWS said:


> Bought the film yesterday. It is only for purchase at the moment and not yet released for hire.
> 
> Chris


I rented it on Friday!

Twas quite funny, bit of a feel gooder we're all going to hug and it'll be wonderful in the end type movie specifically - methinks - written for Robin Williams!

However, I nearly peed myself when he rode his bike out of the lake - that was classic!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Right...stop the reviews ! I've just ordered it from Amazon. Never could resist the hard sell.

G


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well after all that we will have to rent it as well.
all i ask is how does it compare with "meet the Fockers" very careful over the spelling there.I am told there is a sequel to that was it any good.


----------

